# Those of you near Arkansas ???????????????Minerals



## kattmc3 (Mar 8, 2009)

What is the best mineral you buy? I can get Sweetlix but I want to try something different. Where do you buy your minerals from? Thanks in advance


----------



## Holly Govero (Mar 26, 2009)

I do know that the lady from AR uses is VIGORTONE MEGA BREEDER 3207 FOR COWS. I only uses is Cargill's Right Now Onyx made for cows too. It does have good minerals in it..


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

Cargill Right Now Onyx.


----------



## ellie (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi Kathleen,

Mary Kellogg has a MAXI-MIN CAPRINE MINERAL she has developed for goats that you might want to look into. Email me privately and I will send you the six page document she sends out about the research and how to order. It features a bio-available form of cobalt which is critical for all the mineral utilization, especially copper and selenium.

Ellie 
[email protected]


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Kathleen- good mins are hard to come by in arkysaw! We just learned that the TSC nearest us will be dropping the Bluebonnet Techmaster we have been using. Thanks for offering the info for us Ellie. I know a breeder who has used the Vigortone but lost her distributor too it has been good for her but she does bolus with it. This hunting for mins all the time really gets old.
Rose- I could not get a label page on the Onyx can you tell me more about it? Not that I could find a supplier!
Lee


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Onyx:
Guaranteed Analysis

Calcium -------- Min. 11.5 Max. 12.5
Phosphorus ---- Min. 10.0
Salt ----------- Min 11.5 Max 12.5
Sodium -------- Min 4.8 Max 5.5
Magnesium ---- Min. 3.0
Potassium ----- Min. 2.0
Copper -------- Min. 2,000 PPM
Iodine --------- Min. 60 PPM
Selenium ------ Min 30 PPM
Zinc ---------- Min. 4,500 PPM
Vitamin A ----- 111,000 IU/LB
Vitamin D ----- 11,000 IU/LB
Vitamin E ----- Min 110 IU/LB

Ingredients:

Dicalcium Phosphate, Monocalcium Phosphate, Salt, Sodium Selenite, Calcium Carbonate, Magnesium Oxide, Potassium Chloried, Potassium Sulfate, Magnesium Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Iron Oxide, Zinc Oxide, Ethylenodiamine Dihydriodide, Cobalt Carbonate, Sodium Selenite, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Zinc Amino Acid complex, Copper Amino Acid Complex, Manganese Amino Acid Complex, Cobalt Glucohaptonate, Processed Grain ByProducts, Molasses Products, Animal Fat, Vegetable Oil.

Just to compare with Tech Master:

Bluebonnet® 1552
Tech-Master
Complete Mineral
Modern Mineral Supplement For Beef & Dairy Cattle, Horses & Goats
-Guaranteed Analysis-

Calcium________________Minimum 10.00%; Maximum__________________ 12.00%
Phosphorus____________________Minimum_____________ _____________ 12.00%
Salt___________________Minimum 10.00%; Maximum__________________ 12.00%
Magnesium____________________Minimum______________ ____________ 2.35%
Potassium_____________________Minimum_____________ _____________ 1.45%
Copper________________________Minimum_____________ _____________ 2,000 ppm
Selenium______________________Minimum_____________ _____________ 26.5 ppm
Zinc__________________________Minimum_____________ _____________ 6,000 ppm
Manganese____________________Minimum______________ ____________ 3,500 ppm
Cobalt________________________Minimum_____________ _____________ 50 ppm
Iodine_________________________Minimum____________ ______________ 100 ppm
Vitamin A______________________Min. Per Lb.________________________ 200,000 I.U.
Vitamin D3_____________________Min. Per Lb.________________________ 30,000 I.U.
Vitamin E _____________________Min. Per Lb. _______________________ 300 I.U.

-Ingredients-

Monocalcium Phosphate, Calcium Carbonate, Salt, Dried Molasses, Yeast Culture, Dehydrated Kelp Meal, Potassium Amino Acid Complex, Potassium Chloride, Potassium Sulfate, Magnesium
Amino Acid Chelate, Magnesium Oxide, Magnesium Sulfate, Zinc Amino Acid Chelate, Zinc Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Manganese Amino Acid Chelate, Manganous Oxide, Copper Amino Acid Chelate, Copper Sulfate, Copper Oxide, Cobalt Carbonate, Lecithin, Soybean Oil, Mineral
Oil, Natural and Artificial Flavors, Dried Aspergillus Oryzae Fermentation Extract, Dried Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Choline Chloride,
Riboflavin Supplement, Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Folic Acid, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B-6), Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Biotin, Sodium Selenite, Calcium Iodate, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide.

-Product Description-
Bluebonnet® Tech-Master Complete Mineral is designed to provide calcium, phosphorus, vitamins and patented amino acid chelated trace minerals as well as micronutrients from seaweed meal (kelp) plus microbial digestive catalysts.

-Feeding Directions-
Cattle & Horses: Feed 4 ozs. of Tech-Master Complete Mineral per head daily. Do not feed any other source of salt when feeding 4 ozs. per head per day.

Goats: Feed 1 oz. per head daily. DO NOT offer any other salt source.

NOTE: Provide plenty of fresh, clean water at all times. Keep product fresh in cool, dry storage. DO NOT use any product that becomes old, molded or insect contaminated.

DO NOT FEED TO SHEEP OR OTHER COPPER SENSITIVE ANIMALS.
Bluebonnet® Feeds
PO Box 2006 • Ardmore, OK 73402 • (580) 223-3010
email: [email protected] www.bluebonnetfeeds.com
NET WT. 50 LBS. (22.7 Kg.)


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm using the onyx right now. But I just hate that it has animal fat, grrr. I use it for the horses, cows and goats. I still have to copper bolus with it though. So wondering if it would just be better to get a cheaper mineral. I don't understand why it's expensive to not make the mineral red ugh.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I've also used Orsheln's country lane mineral. I may go back to it. It's like 27 dollars for 50 lbs. The onyx is over thirty. The Orshlen's mineral is yellow.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Thank you for the file you emailed Ellie- Thank you Sondra for the analysis. We have such limited distribution here.... now to the phones to see what I can find. I like the techmaster and the goats are crazy for it so may have to drive a bit to stay with it.
Does anyone know about shelf life of these products? I don't have a lot of climate controlled space.
Thanks
Lee


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

In another thread I posted a link to an article titled Bioavailability and Antagonists of Trace Minerals in Ruminant Metabolism. (whew) and it talked about the different forms and how in commercial mineral mixes they use multiple forms for economic reasons. The Proteinates and Chelates are the most expensive to produce so they put some in there but then also add the oxides and sulfates just to keep the numbers up on the analysis. It seems that since the different forms are metabolized differently it is good to have all available. You see this in the Techmaster recipe. 
Lee

http://en.engormix.com/MA-dairy-cat...ilability-antagonists-trace-minerals_1170.htm


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

The biggy is to have more than just copper sulfate in your mineral. Certainly not a big deal if you are also bolusing.

Please be very careful with concentrated minerals you can purchase...Tech Master also has a non salt mineral, but it comes with information on how to mix it with your own sea or stock white salt, nice when you are paying frieght, you can pick up the salt locally....no mineral should be put out without salt mixed in it. This is not to blast the other mineral Ellie posted about, it is simply dangerous not to have salt in your mineral to control intake. Vicki


----------



## NWgoats (Jul 17, 2008)

For those of you who are closer to Bluebonnet feeds. They may be willing to ship to you
from the factory. They will ship it to me, here in Oregon, but cost is a bit prohibitive.
Might not be if you are closer. You can call their 800 number and they can tell you,
very nice people, too.


----------



## kattmc3 (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone now I just need to find one of these. I am telling you living in Arkansas isn't always easy considering you can't find a lot of the things you need.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

So someone like me can call Blue Bonnet and order Tech Master Complete but have to lie cause I don't have cows right? What if they ask specific questions on cattle that I have no idea on answering? Or do they ask?
Tam, who is seriously needing better mins for her severely deprived area.


----------



## NWgoats (Jul 17, 2008)

I called them and told them I was wanting goat minerals. They were perfectly happy
to send the minerals to me. If I had enough people wanting it, I could order a whole
pallet and the shipping drops dramatically. One bag/shipping $40.00 + the cost of
the bag. Full pallet/shipping $12.00/bag and they cut you a break on bag cost as
well. 
They didn't ask me anything about cattle!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

OOOOOOOOOO  Looking into that soooooon


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Tech Master from Bluebonnet is labeled for Cattle, horses and goats. They know goat folks use this mineral. Vicki


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Somehow I was under the impression that it was just for cows. So I get this mineral the need for copper bolusing is less or not at all? Or is that for the concentration, which I won't go there yet. Still trying to understand all this mineral ingestion.


----------



## Merry Beth (Jul 25, 2008)

Lee, I don't know where you live in AR but Mr. Pruitt told me the other day that he gets BB tech master at the Minden TSC.

Meredith


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Tammy according to Joyce, she wasn't able to improve it with just minerals, but then I have no idea if it was just minerals with copper sulfate in them or not. I know originally I never had to bolus my does, but with a very common copper problem in my girls last kidding season (thicker than normal amniotic sacks and more viscosity to the fluid) I am back to bolusing my girls until I have one I need to put down. Vicki


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Okay. Thanks Considering the deficiency here it isn't going to hurt bolusing with mins too. Tam


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Tam I feed Techmaster at alarming rates and bolus and sometimes give min injections as well.
Anyone gets a hair out of place and I come running with the mins!
L


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks Meredith for thinking of me- That is about 4 hours from me. We are as far west and south as you can get in Arkysaw. I may have to do a pallet buy and share with a few others that use it.
Thanks
Lee


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Vicki- do you have fescue in your meadows?
We had foals and calves that had sacks like leather before we knew that tall fescue carries a fungus in the bloom stalks that causes that.
Lee


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

No, it's also bermuda and bahai and weeds and things I over seed. That would have of course been too easy  Vicki


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

My memory is foggy here because it's been a few yrs now, but when we lived in Arkansas we got our minerals from Quality Feeds near Flippin. Then they closed and we ended up getting our alfalfa pellets and minerals from a feed store in Harrison. I keep thinking the name of the store was/is Tindel? 

In the one pasture we had with the pond in it fecsue grew like mad. The goats never went in that one, they were on the other side of the ridge in the brushy pasture.


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Darn, if you were east and south, you could pick up a pretty good one at the Co-Op. They have them in Batesview, Mountain View, Little Rock, & Benton... Forage Master for meat goats on pasture is the name of it...


----------



## grandmajo (May 22, 2008)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> The biggy is to have more than just copper sulfate in your mineral. Certainly not a big deal if you are also bolusing.
> 
> Please be very careful with concentrated minerals you can purchase...Tech Master also has a non salt mineral, but it comes with information on how to mix it with your own sea or stock white salt, nice when you are paying frieght, you can pick up the salt locally....no mineral should be put out without salt mixed in it. This is not to blast the other mineral Ellie posted about, it is simply dangerous not to have salt in your mineral to control intake. Vicki


I was considering this, and was looking at the concentrate, since I would be paying shipping. But the directions on the label say to mix it with 10% to 50% salt. How do you know how much salt to use? That's a big difference between 10% and 50%.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I have no way of answering this for you. Here 12% salt is fine keeps the PPM of copper up to what I want...but is it too diluted, or not enough for you in Ohio, only those local to you would know...and believe me you will be hard pressed to find alot of folks who even worry about this aspect of goat raising. Mortality of kids, mastitis, worm burdens, bowed legs, hoof problems etc...are just part of goat raising and 2+2 is really never put together into a workable program to get rid of these problems. Why although I can use Joyce's info from the pacific northwest, I certainly had to test my own goats. I would never read something on the internet and use it without doing some reaserach for how it effects my goats here....and so much stuff is just busy work or simply adds cost with no benefit. OK I am on a roll about something today  Vicki


----------



## grandmajo (May 22, 2008)

LOL, keep on that roll. That's what I love about you Vicki, I have to read your posts about 4 times, to get all the info that you give out. I don't like busy work, I like the KISS program (keep-it-simple-silly). I'm thinking that for right now, I'll stick with the Manna Pro minerals that I've been using, along with bolusing. My fecals are showing good results, the milker's condition is good, and milk production is good. Maybe when it's too cold and nasty here to be outside, I can do more research.


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

So all TSC is going to quit carrying the Blue Bonnet?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Sounds like it Sandy....Vicki


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Before TSC came into Minden, I used to buy iit at the Cat & Dog Clinic in Shreveport - on Kings Hwy. If TSC quits selling it, I will get the Vet there to order it for me again. She orders it for her horses.


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

ok cool Tim, thanks for the tip. Just an excuse for shopping in S'port! ( and maybe the boats! LOL!)


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Yes thanks for that info- the rep on the phone mentioned the Shreveport location but that is 100 plus miles for us one way.
Guess we could do a run for a big order and distribute. 

Does she order the concentrate or the salted -I am assuming she can get either?
Lee


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

yes, you can order either - remember though it is a special order item so you have to order it and then pick it up after it comes in.


----------

